# AC/DC



## kevan (Sep 29, 2010)

This is a unofficial AC/DC support thread

Not sure how popular the band is over here at Gbatemp but

I love AC/DC and have all their songs

Talk about anything AC/DC here


----------



## boof222 (Oct 4, 2010)

AC/DC are the best!
Bon>Brian but brian is still cool.


----------



## kyste (Oct 8, 2010)

boof222 said:
			
		

> AC/DC are the best!
> Bon>Brian but brian is still cool.


I'm more of a Maiden guy, but I gotta approve this one.

Brian's fine, but he doesn't have the same energy, that raw, somewhat sleazy vibe Bon had. The guy really lived rock n' roll, the whole  "Live fast, die young, leave a good looking corpse" thing. Too bad about the "die young" part though.

/goes to listen to "Big balls".


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2010)

I support this thread, good stuff doesn't get discuss in this forum.


----------



## Jax (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm just going to leave this here...


----------



## kevan (Oct 10, 2010)

'Gotta admit though

brian is a whole lotta better at rosie
it's like the song was recordred for him!


----------



## boof222 (Oct 10, 2010)

^^^That's true.^^^

@Jax Thats epic


----------



## mechadylan (Oct 10, 2010)

Idk if I could pick one over the other; it's like asking a parent to pick their favorite child.  Maybe there should be a 3rd option like "undecided" or "undeclared."  
I


----------



## kevan (Oct 10, 2010)

Added two more options

Can't decide
Dave Evans?

The let there be rock music video is legend!!!!!
!!!!
!!!!!
!!!!!

P.S i wonder if anyone somehow liked dave and his one song over bs and bj


----------



## kevan (Oct 11, 2010)

New Poll

Favourite Album

I understand this may be hard for some.

If unsure whether the Australian version or International. Go with international,
that is probally the album you heard.

Some albums came out of the bonfire set, and maybe other sets (Not Sure).


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

You should edit the favourite album part of the poll and add
All of them
Can't decide


----------



## kevan (Oct 11, 2010)

Ill add can't decide but no all of them

No point

P.S dammit i can't vote on the album since i already voted on Bon, before i added the album choice


----------



## Blastoise (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm an AC/DC nut. Ask me anything about the band and chances are ill more than likely know it.
Iv got a few favourite bands but AC/DC reigns top.

You got backtracks buddy?


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

I want Backtracks, but i don't have that kind of money right now.


----------



## Blastoise (Oct 11, 2010)

For everyone's viewing pleasure. Iv got a few gigs worth of bootlegs, id have to say this is probably my favourite.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

Blastoise said:
			
		

> For everyone's viewing pleasure. Iv got a few gigs worth of bootlegs, id have to say this is probably my favourite.


Fixed


----------



## Blastoise (Oct 11, 2010)

boof222 said:
			
		

> Blastoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Forgot to get rid of the start url


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

Did any of you's go to their Black Ice tour. I did and it was the best night of my life!
And i lol'd when the giant Rosie appeared.


----------



## Blastoise (Oct 11, 2010)

Sure did. Fuckin' awesome day. Arrived at Subiaco Oval at 5am.

Was a shame about the setlist but I didn't mine too much. Would have preferred to hear some stuff other than the hits but hey, wadya do, thats what the concerts for.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah but it was still the greatest night ever as it was my first AC/DC concert.
EDIT: Nvm removed, you're in a different state.


----------



## Blastoise (Oct 11, 2010)

boof222 said:
			
		

> Yeah but it was still the greatest night ever as it was my first AC/DC concert.
> Oh and which night did you go, I went on the monday and Brian screwed up the end of the 1st verse of Dirty Deeds lyrics.



And mine too. A night I shall never ever forget. I shed a single tear at the end I think. I was right up at the front, getting there at 5am really paid off.
Went the Saturday. I heard about the DDDDC thing too.

You lads should head over toAC/DC Fans.net . I'm there. My username is Powerage.


----------



## matt1freek (Oct 11, 2010)

Not trying to start anything just thought i'd share my opinion. 
Ac/dc is one of the most overrated bands of all time.
The fact that every white trash redneck that shops at walmart has a million of their t-shirts makes my stomach churn.
::end opinion::


----------



## Blastoise (Oct 11, 2010)

matt1freek said:
			
		

> Not trying to start anything just thought i'd share my opinion.
> Ac/dc is one of the most overrated bands of all time.
> The fact that every white trash redneck that shops at walmart has a million of their t-shirts makes my stomach churn.
> ::end opinion::



You sir, are a twat.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

Woah 5am lol. I wasn't in the front row, but i was a pretty decent distance away. I was however, in the front row at the Cold Chisel concert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Blastoise said:
			
		

> matt1freek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## kevan (Oct 11, 2010)

I got backtracks. My 3 year old sister smashed the dvd though.

Blastoise, this is an easy one

Name Dave Evans single with AC/DC (No Google Searching)

Oh and you started war allright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

I know this one but it's directed at Blastoise.



			
				kevan said:
			
		

> Oh and you started war allright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're damn right he did!


----------



## kevan (Oct 11, 2010)

Answer if you want


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

Can i sit next to you girl IIRC


----------



## kevan (Oct 11, 2010)

Correct, but what is the IIRC?

Nice see a few people with AC/DC avatars.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

kevan said:
			
		

> Correct, but what is the IIRC?
> 
> Nice see a few people with AC/DC avatars.


It stands for:
If I Recall Correctly.


----------



## kevan (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh Okay, yeah that's it.

Now i just wish i got into AC/DC before the Black Ice tour.

Since i can't vote it.

My favourite album is probally Ballbreaker.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't really have a favourite (I like them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but if i had to choose one it would probably be Powerage.


----------



## Blastoise (Oct 11, 2010)

Ballbreaker has got some solid material but I think it could have been a lot better if they got Mutt back and didn't use Rubin.

Oh and also its Can I Sit Next To You Girl/ Rockin in the Parlor


----------



## Blastoise (Oct 11, 2010)

Now Kevan. Tell me where AC/DC's first venue gig was.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 11, 2010)

He he. I know it.


----------



## kevan (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't actually know that one. The only chance i got to learn anything, I read the wikipedia article


----------



## kevan (Oct 15, 2010)

I heard from a friend that their first gig was on a road called the highway to hell in Tasmania.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 16, 2010)

I heard this was a support thread for AC/DC
Could you guys help me fix my AC/DC?
Recently it got too close to a magnet and went all DC/AC on me. 


(Sorry for the joke. Couldn't resist it when I saw this listed as a "support thread" rather than a "fan thread" in your sig)


----------



## kevan (Oct 16, 2010)

It ok.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 19, 2010)

anyone go to black ice tour this year?


----------



## kevan (Oct 19, 2010)

Boof and Blastiose did.
I only got into AC/DC afterwards


----------

